# D Day Landing Film



## JAD (3 Nov 2000)

I am currently researching the very famous WWII film of Canadians going in on the first wave at Juno Beach. Can someone help with the Regiment involved? Company? Specific landing area? Or any other pertinent details.


----------



## Art Johnson (5 Nov 2000)

The unit involved is the Queen‘s Own Rifles of Canada, the location is Bene Sur Mere. I‘ve probably spelt it wrong but it is pronounced Benny Sir Meer. You may get more information from the QOR web site. Charlie Martin who was there wrote a very good book about the QOR.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (5 Nov 2000)

The house in that film is still standing, - there are photos of it in Charlie Martin‘s book (called BATTLE DIARY) and also in Ken Bell‘s excellent book "The Way We Were", which shows then and now photos.


----------



## Art Johnson (6 Nov 2000)

Correction.The landing place for the QOR on D Day was Berniers-sur-Mer.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Nov 2000)

Exactly - not to be confused with Beny-sur-Mer.

I think the Encyclopedia Britannica website on WW II has a video clip of the footage as well as some info on the cnadian landings on Juno.

The CBC might be able to shed some light on that too, though they don‘t seem too good at answering requests like that (not in my experience anyway).


----------



## JAD (12 Nov 2000)

Thanks for the prompt responses. I searched Britannica Online for the film and found it. The problem is the notation says the film is of the North Shore Regiment (part of the 3rd Canadian Div). The North Shores went in at ‘Nan Red‘ which was at St Aubin Sur Mer according to the distinguished Colonel Stacey. The famous house is in this film for sure - but there is an editing break in the film. The LCI to which the camera is attached does not continuously pull up in front of the house, after assault troops have disembarked. Any defintive thoughts on this? Could the responders give me more info as to how they know this is the QOR going in. Help!

And while I‘m here I‘ll rant a little. Isn‘t this another ultimate Canadian historical irony. I‘m looking at an American webite citing the Washington National Archives as the source for a pinnacle of Canadian fighting achievement. This piece of film ranks up there with Hitler‘s tour of conquered Paris, the US Marines raising the flag on Iwo Jima or the A bomb drop on Hiroshima. Yet, the origin and details of the only actual record of the first wave assault on the Normandy beaches are virtually unknown in our own country. Ever tried searching the Canadian National Archives on the Web? If you‘ve done it successfully, I‘d like to know where you got your PhD. Brutal. No wonder we understand so little of our history!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (12 Nov 2000)

I wonder if that film actually depicts the "first wave" - I tend to doubt it. Charlie Martin‘s account of "A" Company QOR landing depicts a very brutal landing.  I suspect the reason the landing craft doesn‘t close in to the beach is because it was filmed after the landings.  Most "combat" photography in the world wars was staged after the fact.

Or perhaps this is the reserve battalion going in after the QOR cleared the area.


----------



## Art Johnson (12 Nov 2000)

Your right it isn‘t easy to find things on the National Archive web site. Unfortunately you have caught me away from my home base so I am unable to give you a name or phone number. I have ordered photos from the NAC by phone and the lady I dealt with was most helpful. You may want to try the NFB in Montreal or DND Heritage and Historical Branch, they have seperate research facilitys from NAC. I have made mail enquiries to them and found them to be quite responsive. All of these organisations have web sites. The Canadian War Museum also answers questions but there have been so many changes there lately that I don‘t know who is on first, maybe Michael can tell us.


----------



## Art Johnson (12 Nov 2000)

The Rifleman On Line is the web site for the Queen‘s Own. In the historical section is a reproduction of painting depicting the landings on D Day. I believe the building you speak of is on the far left of the painting. According to the web site they will also answer questions.
    http://www.qor.com/history/history.html


----------



## Art Johnson (21 Nov 2000)

Having made some inquiries I am having second thoughts about it being the Queen‘s Own. My information is anacdotal and I guess I was brain washed by my friends in the Queens Own. The History Chanell down here in Florida ran that footage last week which I taped for reference, no mention was made of the name of the unit. Given the fact that the QOR took a beating and the North Shore got off rather lightly I have now changed my mind and will wait for conformation.


----------

